
The Sickening Business of Wellness - gwintrob
https://theoutline.com/post/350/the-sickening-business-of-wellness
======
IanDrake
Warning - This page will make your eyes hurt. If you attempt to read it you
will see words floating in front of you, everywhere you look, for the next 15
minutes.

